# Teaching to stay off couch



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

When you tell her to get off of the couch, do you walk away when she does get down? You need to wait till she finds something else to do or lays down without you giving her something else to do or telling her to lay down. If you say "down" and turn around, then she is right back up, it is a game and an attention getter for her. If you stick around till she finds something better to do or lays down, she k owe it's not a game and you are giving her a clearer signal of what down means. Dedication and consistency. Good luck.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree totally with pwrstrk02. It may take a 1000 times but she will eventually get it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sorry, we let our dogs on the couches. That's why we have leather. : )


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like typical puppy antics. It can make you nuts, for sure! My granddaughter was 4 y.o. (and living here) when we got Hank. During hectic times I would gate him in the kitchen/laundry room until things settled down.


----------



## Dixiesmom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement. We have three neighbors with Goldens and they all swear they are the best dogs ever. That's what I need to hear when we have these tough days. Sometimes it's so non-stop I almost regret getting her but the kids love her so much I _guess_ she'll be worth it when she gets past the puppy stage.


----------

